# Audio / Video >  Radiotehnika U-101 stereo

## MONKEY

Dabuju es šī pastiprinātāja orģinālos papīrus ar garantijas talonu. Pašķirstīju un ieraudzīju ka ir bijuši divi varianti - *H-69* un *YKY* . Uz grāmatiņas vāka ir H-69, bet garantijas talonā ir abi varianti un h-69 pasvītrots. Pašā grāmatā neko par šo neatradu. kāda varētu būt atšķirība? Cik zinu vieniem esot hi-fi uzraksts, bet otriem tikai u-101. Nez vai tā varētu būt atšķirība starp h-69 un yky, ka vieniem shēmas mazliet savādākas un līdz ar to skaitās hi-fi? Varbūt kāds par šito visu ko zin?

----------


## Mairis

Starp citu man ir vienam U-101 hi-fi uzraksts, bet otram nav. Tam ar hi-fi ieejas komutators krutāks kā parastajam. Varētu būt, ka tā ir atšķirība.

----------


## Vaz3

Ko tas HIFI vispār nozīmē?

----------


## Delfins

Kā elektroniķim tas ir kauns nezināt.
Hi Fidelity - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_fidelity

`Augstākā bauda` - spēja atskaņot pēc iespējas "oriģināli" (visā tā tiešā nozīmē)

----------


## MONKEY

> Ko tas HIFI vispār nozīmē?


 Hi-Fi saisinājums no high fidelity. Latviski - ausgtas precizitātes u.t.t. Vispār ar šo hi-fi apzīmē kvalitāti. Kādreiz skaitijās visaugstākā kvalitāte.

----------


## Mairis

Šeku reku manuprāt ir atšķirība:
hi-fi:
[attachment=1:31bue4hx]Select (Medium).JPG[/attachment:31bue4hx]
parastais vienātrum:
[attachment=0:31bue4hx]Select_2 (Medium).JPG[/attachment:31bue4hx]
Tam hi-fi vairāk detaļu, viena mikrene klāt un vēl kautkādi štrunti. Barošana viņam ar savādāka-gan maiņstrāvu ēd, gan līdzstrāvu, a parastais tikai līdzstrāvu.
Tā metāla kastīte otram vnk norauta nost.

----------


## MONKEY

Jā, tā varētu būt tā atsķirība. Nez kurš skaitās HI-FI, H-69 vai YKY? Lai gan kāda starpība, tāpat skaitās pirmās klases.Es tajā grāmatiņā tiešām nevaru neko par šito atrast. Vel jau ir Y-7101, kas laikam tika pēc tam ražots un ir jaunāks par 101. Nez Y-7101 arī iekšā ir kādas atširības?

----------


## Vaz3

Sakarā ar šo pastūzi,maninteresē vai nekas nenotiks ne tumbai ne pastūzim ja pie vinja pieslēgs 50w 8omu tumbu vai 90w 8 omu tumbu?

----------


## AndrisZ

Nekas slikts nenotiks. Izejas jauda uz 8 Ohm būs uz pusi mazāka. Us katru tumbu tiks tikai kādi 15W.

----------


## Mairis

> Jā, tā varētu būt tā atsķirība. Nez kurš skaitās HI-FI, H-69 vai YKY? Lai gan kāda starpība, tāpat skaitās pirmās klases.Es tajā grāmatiņā tiešām nevaru neko par šito atrast. Vel jau ir Y-7101, kas laikam tika pēc tam ražots un ir jaunāks par 101. Nez Y-7101 arī iekšā ir kādas atširības?


 Cik esmu viņus redzējis, Y-7101 ir savādāks trafs, mazāki barošanas kondiķi un izejas platēm mazliet savādāks detaļu izvietojums. Ā un priekšpastiprinātājam ir tikai 1 mikrene, a U-101 ir 3 mikrenes. Viņš skaitās Y-101 jaunā, uzlabotā versija.

----------


## Vaz3

Un kura tad ir labāka?U7101?

----------


## Mairis

Y-7101 priekšpastiprinātājs ir labāks. Mazāk lieko trokšņu, jo ir tikai viena mikrene.

----------


## Vaz3

> Nekas slikts nenotiks. Izejas jauda uz 8 Ohm būs uz pusi mazāka. Us katru tumbu tiks tikai kādi 15W.


 Un kātad ar to ka mazjaudīgāks pastūzis nodedzina juadīgākas tumbas?

----------


## MONKEY

> Sakarā ar šo pastūzi,maninteresē vai nekas nenotiks ne tumbai ne pastūzim ja pie vinja pieslēgs 50w 8omu tumbu vai 90w 8 omu tumbu?


 Nekas slikts nenotiks, ja lietosi saprātīgi. Es kautkur esmu dzirdējis kā nosaka pēc w nosaka tumbas un pastiprinātāja saderību.Nu piemēram, šim Y-101 nominālā jauda ir 20w uz kanālu, bet S-90 ir nominālā jauda 35w un sanāk, ka 15w pastiprinātājam pietrūkst līdz ideālam variantam ( nezinu vai tas ir pareizi, bet kautkur esmu dzirdējis, ka tā skatās ). Bet tas atiecās tikai uz w, vel jau jāņem vērā omi. Orģināli šim pastiprinātājam ir paredzētas trīsdesmitnieces ( S-30 ). Par komplektu var palasīt šeit http://www.radiopagajiba.latbs.lv/RRR/rt101.htm . Bet piemēram, komplektam Viktorija 003, kur ir UKU-020, paredzēts ir 35AC-1 ( arī S-90 ).

----------


## Vaz3

Zinu par komplektu,nu jā vispār YKY 020 ir 50w bet pie tā slēdz klāt 90nieces...
A kā ir ar U101 + S50?

----------


## MONKEY

YKY-020 bija domāts priekš 35AC-1, kas ir gandrīz vienāda ar S-90 tikai ražoja ātrāk. Pie YKY var likt visas 35AC sistēmas tumbas. Tās S-50B pie Y-101 var likt mierīgi un būs labi, ja visu ievērosi un lietosi saprātīgi. Vispār var jau arī likt lielākas, tikai jāskatās kā pastiprinātājs strādā. Y-101 tie 2x20w pārsit ķīniešu lielos w mierīgi.

----------


## Vaz3

Nu jaa,vienkarshi  U101 ir 4 omi bet tam 50nieceem 8 omi,tapec labak pie vinja spraust tas 35 AC ne?

----------


## Mairis

U-101 ir 4-16omi, un ja tumbai lielāki omi, tad taisni drošāk, jo stūzi nevar nokurināt.

----------


## AndrisZ

Drošāk- principā jā, bet kādēļ neizmantot visu pastiprinātāja jaudu bet tikai pusi, ja tehniskie parametri to atļauj?
Tas ir tas pats, kas braukt pa ātrgaitas maģistrāli ar 70 mk/h ar mašīnu, kura varētu mierīgi iet uz 140.

----------


## MONKEY

> Cik esmu viņus redzējis, Y-7101 ir savādāks trafs, mazāki barošanas kondiķi un izejas platēm mazliet savādāks detaļu izvietojums. Ā un priekšpastiprinātājam ir tikai 1 mikrene, a U-101 ir 3 mikrenes. Viņš skaitās Y-101 jaunā, uzlabotā versija.


 Uz ātro paskatoties shēmās, tad man sanāk ka u-101 ir 6, bet u-7101 ir divas mikrenes.

----------


## JS

Vispār u-101 priekšpastiprinātājā ir tikai viena vai citos modeļos trīs, bet U7111 priekšpastiprinātājā ir viena mikroshēma ar dažiem tranzistoriem un jaudas pastiprinātājā divas, pārējās mikroshēmas droši vien neskaitās jo tās tāpat neko nedod.

----------


## MONKEY

> Vispār u-101 priekšpastiprinātājā ir tikai viena vai citos modeļos trīs.


 Nu gan. Viens saka ka u-101 ir 3 mikrenes priekšpastiprinātājā, es domāju, ka ir 6, bet tu saki ka ir 1.  Nu tad kuram ir pareizi? Lūdzu shēmu, kur ir ar sarkanu apvilkts pareizais variants. Varētu būt ka Mairis ir sajaucis vietām skaitļus? Bet to shēmu ar sarkanu apli gan lūdzu uzveidot. Lai vismaz es neizgudroju mistiskus skaitļus.

----------


## AndrisZ

Manā rīcībā esošajā shēmā katrs kanāls veidots ar 3 OP. Tā kā tie ir dubultie, tad kopā abos kanālos ir trīs mikroshēmas K157UD2. Domāju, ka ar sarkanu apli apvilkt nav vajadzīgs.

----------


## Mairis

U-101 ir 3 mikrenes, U-7101 ir 1 mikrene, tak attaisi vaļā un apskaties, vai tev mamma neļauj?

----------


## MONKEY

Nē apvilkt nevajadzēs, viss tapa skaidrs. Es pats nepareizi paskatijos shēmā, es būšu visas mikrenes saskaitiju kopā, gadijās tāds stulbuma moments. Vienkārši divi dažādi vairianti par to skaitu. Vajadzēja vien ticēt Mairim un miers. Tad jau JS sajaucis to skaitu. Jaatjauc vien būs. Nu par to - vai tev mamma neļauj -  es 11 naktī nejauktu dēļ tādiem niekiem, ko var uzprasīt forumā.

----------


## Mairis

> Nē apvilkt nevajadzēs, viss tapa skaidrs. Es pats nepareizi paskatijos shēmā, es būšu visas mikrenes saskaitiju kopā, gadijās tāds stulbuma moments. Vienkārši divi dažādi vairianti par to skaitu. Vajadzēja vien ticēt Mairim un miers. Tad jau JS sajaucis to skaitu. Jaatjauc vien būs. Nu par to - vai tev mamma neļauj -  es 11 naktī nejauktu dēļ tādiem niekiem, ko var uzprasīt forumā.


 
Es gan, ja gribētu zināt, jauktu arī naktī, savādāk naktī nevarētu mierīgi pagulēt, neuzzinot, kas lācītim vēderā.!

----------


## JS

Iespējams arī, ka kļūdos, bet vecākos U-101 esmu redzējis trīs mikroshēmas, bet jaunākos, kas ražoti pēc 1986. gada ir novienkāršots uz vienu mikroshēmu. Atceros vēl kopš tās reizes kad mainīju to mikroshēmu, jo pastiprinātājs bija kļuvis par FM radiouztvērēju.

----------


## MONKEY

> Es gan, ja gribētu zināt, jauktu arī naktī, savādāk naktī nevarētu mierīgi pagulēt, neuzzinot, kas lācītim vēderā.!


 Tas labi, ka tāda zinātkāre. Man jau arī interesē, kas lacītim vēderā, bet ne jau tā lai naktī jauktu. Ja kas pa dienu atjaucu, un paskatijos, un parliecinājos par jūsu teikto. Secinājums - u-7101 ir viena mikrene un labāk ir atjaukt un skaidri redzēt, nekā pa shēmām burties, itsevišķi ja vel nekā nejēdz.

----------


## MONKEY

> Cik esmu viņus redzējis, Y-7101 ir savādāks trafs, mazāki barošanas kondiķi un izejas platēm mazliet savādāks detaļu izvietojums. Ā un priekšpastiprinātājam ir tikai 1 mikrene, a U-101 ir 3 mikrenes. Viņš skaitās Y-101 jaunā, uzlabotā versija.


 Nu mans sāk domāt, ka tur visu kā gribēja tā lika, jo , pirmkārt, trafam es īpašas izmaiņas neredzēju, bet cītīgāk skatoties moška ieraudzītu, otrkārt, barošanas kondiķi nav mazāki. Tā vien šķiet ka ražoja vienu brīdi tādus un otru brīdi tādus, un pāreja no tā nav bijis u-7101. Ir jau vel viens variants - iepriekšējais īpašnieks pusi ir nomainīsjis, jo barošanas divi kondensātori ir mainīti. Gala pakāpe gan atšķīrās.

----------


## MONKEY

A, vel jau šiem pastiprinātājiem analogs aparāts ir ļubava85. Šie ir precīzas kopijas 101majiem? Bet šos laikam daudz neražoja, nav manīti vairumā. Drošivien gāja eksportā, bet cik veiksmīgi. Šitas varētu būt vissjaunākais no pārejiem? Pastiprinātājs nāk no intresanta komplekta kur ir divi radio tjūneri.

----------


## moon

gribeetu mazliet paturpinaat teemu par u-101 tembrabloku.
es lenu garu pa vakariem censhos iedvest atpakal dziiviibu u-101, tagad ciinos ar trokshniem.
esmu izraveejis komotacijas bloku un savedis kartiibaa signala vadus, pec shim darbiibaam testeejot konstateeju, ka tembrabloks rada  fonu - saliekot ieejas uz iiso pirms tembrabloka fons nepazud, bet pec tembra bloka uz reiz naves klusums no gala pakaapes.
temrabloks ir ar vienu mikreni, man domaat ka taa to fonu rada, kads vareetu aptuveni aptiprinaat manas aizdomas vai arii noraadiit kadu citu virzienu kur vainu mekleet.

----------


## marizo

nez, fons parasti ir dēļ barošanas. Gludinošie kondensatori, vadu savienojumi bez ekrāna, nepareiza montāža - strāva plūst caur signāla vadu ekrānu. Var jau būt, ka arī kļūdos..

----------


## moon

pameti man ideju un probleemu atrisinaaju, atlika savienot izejas (no tembrabloka) nulli ar pastiprinataaja nulles punktu - uzreiz jutams skanas kvalitaates uzlabojums, tagad tik pie gala pakapes jaakeras klaat .

----------

